# Vintage Photos of Love During War Time



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2016)

More here.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2016)

Great photos!  I especially like the second one!


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2016)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2016)

Thanks, SB. Great pictures.


----------

